# b&s model 190702 type 842-01



## Eddie Guidry (Dec 23, 2007)

I need a repair manual on this 8hp engine I have in pdf please so I know where all the springs and all go I got the engine in pieces and have to put it together thanks Eddie :drunk:


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

Eddie,

Briggs does not offer manuals in PDF format.

This engine only has two springs, The short larger diameter spring goes from the governor arm to the curved arm on the inside of the throttle control panel plate. The real small diameter long one slides onto the throttle control link (rod) from the top of the governor arm to the carb throttle shaft and hooks in the same holes as the link (rod).

Here is a PDF parts manual that may help but doubtful on the spring/linkage hook-up.

http://www.briggspowershop.com/pdf/illustrated_parts_list/100\MS5852.pdf

Good Luck


----------



## Eddie Guidry (Dec 23, 2007)

thanks


----------

